# Assurance Orange



## EboO (3 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour,

Pourriez-vous m'expliquer comment fonctionne l'assurance mobile Orange ?
En cas de sinistre (je pense notament rayure ou casse écran) l'appareil peut-être pris en charge mais existe-t-il la possibilité d'avoir un appareil de prêt ? J'ai regardé l'apple care+ mais ça n'est pas proposé il me semble. 
Et si je prends une assurance je voudrais une solution confortable où je ne suis pas sans mobile, j'en ai besoin pour mon activité. 

Merci.


----------



## lostOzone (3 Janvier 2019)

Orange m’a renvoyé vers SPB qui propose un iPhone 5 8 Go autant dire c’est la douche froide quand on a un iPhone X avec 115 Go occupés. 
Sinon pour une casse écran faut les contacter,  remplir la déclaration de sinistre, rédiger une attestation sur l’honneur ou déposer plainte et renvoyer l’appareil. 
Les rayures ne sont pas prises en charge.


----------



## EboO (4 Janvier 2019)

Le remplacement dure 10j, c'est déjà ça d'avoir un tel de rechange. C'est sur que c'est une solution bancale mais comme elle est temporaire...
Existe-t-il des assurances pour les rayures avec prêt de téléphone ? 

Merci.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2019)

J'ai une mauvaise expérience de cette assurance , en plus elle ne couvre pas grand chose .
Pour le prêt de téléphone Orange en propose même sans avoir cette assurance ( a voir selon votre forfait )


----------



## EboO (4 Janvier 2019)

Merci pour l'information, j'imagine qu'il n'y a aucune assurance qui sorte particulièrement du lot…


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2019)

EboO a dit:


> Merci pour l'information, j'imagine qu'il n'y a aucune assurance qui sorte particulièrement du lot…


Cela dépend de votre besoin


----------



## EboO (4 Janvier 2019)

Oxydation je ne pense pas spécialement mais surtout vol/casse/rayure. Si plusieurs appareils peuvent être couverts pourquoi pas. J'avoue me perdre dans les offres.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2019)

Votre offre Orange ne vous permet pas d'avoir un prêt de telephone ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2019)

EboO a dit:


> Oxydation je ne pense pas spécialement mais surtout vol/casse/rayure. Si plusieurs appareils peuvent être couverts pourquoi pas. J'avoue me perdre dans les offres.


Attention , l'assurance Orange ne couvre pas toutes les casses et les rayures !!


----------



## EboO (4 Janvier 2019)

J'ai bien le service 24h garanti, c'est surtout que je me demande quoi prendre comme assurance pour le téléphone. 
Je suis toujours éligible pour l'apple care mais je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne solution ou pas, je crains surtout les rayures et la casse.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2019)

Vous allez acheter quel modèle?


----------



## EboO (4 Janvier 2019)

J'ai le Xr depuis courant novembre.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2019)

Je pense que l'Apple care est  surement la plus adapté , mais , j'avoue ne pas prendre d'assurance , j'ai été déçue par celle de chez Orange  alors depuis je préfère faire moi même attention


----------



## litobar71 (4 Janvier 2019)

[mode taquin on] 


Jura39 a dit:


> j'ai été *déçue*


chère modératrice, n'oublie pas de mettre à jour ton profil, pour cela tu cliques sur ton Avatar. 





[mode taquin off]


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2019)

litobar71 a dit:


> [mode taquin on]
> 
> chère modératrice, n'oublie pas de mettre à jour ton profil, pour cela tu cliques sur ton Avatar.
> Voir la pièce jointe 129135
> ...



Affff  j'hésite


----------



## Locke (4 Janvier 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Attention , l'assurance Orange ne couvre pas toutes les casses et les rayures !!


Chez Orange officiellement...


> Cette option vous assure
> Le remplacement ou la réparation de votre mobile dans la limite de 400€ et de 2 sinistres par an : réparation ou remplacement par un mobile identique ou équivalent (reconditionné ou neuf) en cas de casse (toutes causes), de vol (agression, effraction, introduction clandestine, à la sauvette et à la tire) et d’oxydation (toutes causes).
> 
> Vous êtes également remboursés des communications frauduleuses en cas de vol et des coûts de renouvellement de votre carte SIM.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2019)

Je trouve aussi cela
ARTICLE 5. EXCLUSIONS DE GARANTIE


L’Appareil garanti qui n’a pas été utilisé, pour au moins un appel ou une donnée (texte ou image) ou une

connexion, avec la Carte SIM / USIM, pendant la période de validité des garanties, dans les 30 jours précédant

et incluant la date de survenance du Sinistre.

Tout dommage résultant :

- d’un défaut interne de l’Appareil garanti nuisant au bon fonctionnement de celui-ci,
- des effets du courant électrique : échauffement, court-circuit, chute de tension, induction, défaillance

d’isolement, influence de l’électricité atmosphérique,
- d’une sècheresse externe, de la présence de poussières ou d’un excès de température externe.

Tout dommage causé aux parties extérieures de l’Appareil garanti ne nuisant pas au bon fonctionnement de celui-ci, tels que rayures, écaillures, égratignures.

La récupération et la réinstallation de bases de données, de fichiers ou de logiciels suite à un Sinistre.

Tout Sinistre résultant :

- de la faute intentionnelle de l'Assuré ;
- d'une guerre civile ou étrangère, d'une insurrection ou d'une confiscation par les autorités ; - d'un risque atomique.

Voici le contrat


----------



## Locke (4 Janvier 2019)

Pour une rayure, c'est très clair, par contre et c'est la majorité des cas, si on le fait tomber, que l'écran soit fissuré/cassé ou qu'il ne fonctionne plus, l'assurance fonctionne.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Pour une rayure, c'est très clair, par contre et c'est la majorité des cas, si on le fait tomber, que l'écran soit fissuré/cassé ou qu'il ne fonctionne plus, l'assurance fonctionne.


Non justement j'ai eu le cas personnellement , et il faut que l'iPhone soit tombé pas par l'utilisateur , si bousculade l'assurance fonctionne 

C'est assez spécial comme système mais j'en parle en connaissance de cause :

Il précise bien 

ARTICLE 5. EXCLUSIONS DE GARANTIE

Tout Sinistre résultant :

- de la faute intentionnelle de l'Assuré 

Donc si tu fais tomber ton téléphone toi mème c'est pas pris en charge


----------



## Locke (4 Janvier 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Donc si tu fais tomber ton téléphone toi mème c'est pas pris en charge


Ah bon, et si une personne te bouscule, c'est intentionnel de ta part ? Pour moi, c'est un peu de bon sens, sinon je fais tomber le mien tous les ans, vu que l'on a droit à 2 sinistres.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Ah bon, et si une personne te bouscule, c'est intentionnel de ta part ? Pour moi, c'est un peu de bon sens, sinon je fais tomber le mien tous les ans, vu que l'on a droit à 2 sinistres.


Je me suis mal exprimé , si hélas par mégarde tu fais tomber ton téléphone toi même ( ce qui peux arriver hélas)
L'assurance Orange ne te couvre pas , par contre avec l'appleCare il faut débourser 99€ mais l'iPhone est pris en charge


----------



## Locke (4 Janvier 2019)

Mais non, j'avais bien compris, donc mieux vaut déclarer un sinistre dû à une personne tierce, sinon inutile de prendre une telle assurance.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Mais non, j'avais bien compris, donc mieux vaut déclarer un sinistre dû à une personne tierce, sinon inutile de prendre une telle assurance.


C'est bien cela , mais cela reste une fausse déclaration 
Autre chose que je précise , Orange ne fais pas réparer les iPhones chez Apple , alors plus de garantie en cas de réparation


----------



## EboO (4 Janvier 2019)

Ça va être apple care pour moi je crois, le reste est trop contraignant.

En fait j'ai une dernière question : si j'ai recours à l'apple care, pendant ce temps je peux déclencher le service d'Orange pour avoir un téléphone de remplacement ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2019)

EboO a dit:


> Ça va être apple care pour moi je crois, le reste est trop contraignant.
> 
> En fait j'ai une dernière question : si j'ai recours à l'apple care, pendant ce temps je peux déclencher le service d'Orange pour avoir un téléphone de remplacement ?



Oui pas de soucis


----------



## EboO (4 Janvier 2019)

Ok, ça me parait pas mal du coup.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2019)

je le pense aussi


----------

